# New Shawn Stahl Signature Series Goose Calls in Stock!



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I'm excited to bring the Shawn Stahl Signature Series goose calls by Buck Gardner calls to Nodak Outdoors. I could be wrong, but I googled all over and cannot find these calls for sale on the web anywhere? I wanted one for myself but after not being able to find any I figured I might as well get more.

I've got both the long and short barrel versions and in Black and Mallard Green. Absolutely sweet calls. This is the first call that I've blown that is easier to blow than my SMH, and I've had that for 5 years.

Available below:

http://www.store.nodakoutdoors.com/prod ... cts_id/399

FYI


----------



## Ima870man (Oct 29, 2003)

Yes, I must agree with you Chris, these are a couple of sweet calls. I have the longer necked version known as the SS-2 as of right now, and it is very easy to use sounding as good as any other call out there. I would recommend this call for anyone from beginner to the more advanced. My next call will be the SS-1 or the shorter necked call. The way I understand it is that the SS-1 is a little higher pitched and more responsive with advanced calling techniques. Buck Gardner and Shawn Stahl have a good line of calls going here. Do not be afraid to give it a try as you will not be disappointed.

Ima870man
BGFS
SS-2


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Ima870man said:


> Yes, I must agree with you Chris, these are a couple of sweet calls. I have the longer necked version known as the SS-2 as of right now, and it is very easy to use sounding as good as any other call out there. I would recommend this call for anyone from beginner to the more advanced. My next call will be the SS-1 or the shorter necked call. The way I understand it is that the SS-1 is a little higher pitched and more responsive with advanced calling techniques. Buck Gardner and Shawn Stahl have a good line of calls going here. Do not be afraid to give it a try as you will not be disappointed.
> 
> Ima870man
> BGFS
> SS-2


*PIMP* oke: :rollin:


----------



## Goose Guy350 (Nov 29, 2004)

Is there anywhere that I can listen to some sounds files of these calls?


----------



## Quackkills9 (Oct 25, 2004)

well they sell them on mackspw in the catalog but not sure online?


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

I tried one out tonight - nice and easy... 8)


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

I got my SS-1 in the mail today. Sweet call. Ive blown three different ones and they have all been tuned a little different. Ideally you can get these babys fast with a nice high pitch but still plenty of gutteral goose to them, and still get the nice low moans. I like.


----------

